
German Official Leaks Report Denouncing Corona as a Global False Alarm - mrfusion
https://www.globalresearch.ca/german-official-leaks-report-denouncing-corona-global-false-alarm/5714528
======
Good_Karma
> Some of the report key passages are:

> The people who die from Corona are essentially those who would statistically
> die this year, because they have reached the end of their lives and their
> weakened bodies can no longer cope with any random everyday stress
> (including the approximately 150 viruses currently in circulation).

> The report focuses on the “manifold and heavy consequences of the Corona
> measures” and warns that these are “grave”.

Makes sense, but can you come up with a link to the actual report. The links
in the article ask me to authenticate with a username and password ...

------
st3fan
Read
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Chossudovsky](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Chossudovsky)
to understand what this CRG is about. Spoiler: conspiracy theories.

